# [FREE GAME] Fish or Zombie



## rooex (Feb 1, 2014)

[Google Play] https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rooex.fishorzombie

Zombies are coming. The good days are gone.
Now, I'm very scared of everything.
Are you ready for this?

Fish is not as easy as you think, they are now Zombies
Never let your guard down.
No one knows when and where zombie will visit you.
You have to stay alert if you don't want to be zombies food.

You must keep your head straight especially in a situation like this.
Zombies are coming.


----------

